# Suzuki Samurai Racks



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I finally finished the racks that I have been wanting to build. The top rack is for hauling corn and filling feeders, not to mention the ice chest with cold beverages. The hood rack is going to be for carrying the bows and back packs to the stand. I did install a gun boot on both sides. All I have left to do is paint the welds and expanded metal with ZRC. What do you think.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

looks great.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comment bucksnort.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Nice looking hunting buggy. Can't beat a Sammy. The first pic looks like you mounted bird houses front & back. :tongue:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's mine!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Drake, did you warn him about the clearance problems you have been having?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Drake, did you warn him about the clearance problems you have been having?


Nope, I figured that's something that all my "buddies" on here would point out in short order!!! LOL!!!!! Thanks for pointing that out!

Just a friendly reminder for those with rack systems on there trucks or hunting vehicles to be aware of low clearance hazards like, ohhhhh I don't know, limbs, branches, structures, power wires, etc.!!!!!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was pretty pleased with the looks of mine till Txdrake put pictures of his on here. Good looking rig.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

NitroNX898 said:


> I was pretty pleased with the looks of mine till Txdrake put pictures of his on here. Good looking rig.


Nitro,

It just takes time and your rig will come together in short order! Thanks and mine started out just like yours!!! I have great visions of what your final version will be!!! Just keep at it brother!! Your doing great and your rig looks great, Bro!!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Both rigs look great. I have a '91 Samurai that my son and I really enjoy, all stock except BFG Mud Terrain TA's. My son drives and I get to enjoy my coffee and the heater! lol


----------



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

*samurai parts*

havin trouble findin some used door handles..do guys have any info on junk samurai's thanks....


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

NICE RACKS!!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

El trout,

go to http://www.zukikrawlers.com/ and look under the sponsors and classifieds section.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I bought mine off of eBay. 

I got the Zuki to the lease this weekend and man it worked out great for me. We loaded most of the feeders from the rack on the hood but still had to get a couple from the roof rack. But this is where it saved us. My dad had a box blind that he made in sections and we had it laying on the roof rack. His stand was about a foot higher the the rack so all we had to do was stand on top and hand over the walls and roof. It went easy. I can't believe that I have waited this long to do that. It saved us on time filling feeders. 
BTW I can haul 18 bags of corn on it when I could only get 6-7 in the back.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

900 lbs of corn and one or two guys going 250 is quite a load on a rack. Sounds like you field tested it and it worked. Great job, looks great too.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> 900 lbs of corn and one or two guys going 250 is quite a load on a rack. Sounds like you field tested it and it worked. Great job, looks great too.


Thanks, HydraSport


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Nope, I figured that's something that all my "buddies" on here would point out in short order!!! LOL!!!!! Thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> Just a friendly reminder for those with rack systems on there trucks or hunting vehicles to be aware of low clearance hazards like, ohhhhh I don't know, limbs, branches, structures, power wires, etc.!!!!!


My understanding was that the clearance problems had nothing to do with the height of the rack rather was a result of allowing Captain Morgan to drive. :slimer:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> My understanding was that the clearance problems had nothing to do with the height of the rack rather was a result of allowing Captain Morgan to drive. :slimer:


Capt. wasn't navigating that time but I won't say that he hasn't steered the ship in the past!!!!! ROFLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

NitroNX898 said:


> I bought mine off of eBay.
> 
> I got the Zuki to the lease this weekend and man it worked out great for me. We loaded most of the feeders from the rack on the hood but still had to get a couple from the roof rack. But this is where it saved us. My dad had a box blind that he made in sections and we had it laying on the roof rack. His stand was about a foot higher the the rack so all we had to do was stand on top and hand over the walls and roof. It went easy. I can't believe that I have waited this long to do that. It saved us on time filling feeders.
> BTW I can haul 18 bags of corn on it when I could only get 6-7 in the back.


WOW, sounds like you have a sturdy rack system!! Very Nice!!!!!!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

TxDrake, yes it is very sturdy and is supported well. I have never been known to do something half ***  Majority of the rack is made of 3/4" schedule 160 galvanized pipe. It might not be pretty but it works great.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

NitroNX898 said:


> TxDrake, yes it is very sturdy and is supported well. I have never been known to do something half ***  Majority of the rack is made of 3/4" schedule 160 galvanized pipe. It might not be pretty but it works great.


I Like Functional over pretty any day!!!!


----------

